
Zerodium to stop paying bounties for iOS due to sheer amount of vulnerabilities - alg0rith
https://twitter.com/Zerodium/status/1260541578747064326
======
pcr0
This makes a pretty good argument for open-sourcing OS software.

"Given enough eyeballs, all bugs are shallow" \- Linus Torvalds

~~~
Arnt
You assume that because many people _could_ look for bugs, many people _do_.

I added an easter egg to a widely used piece of software many year ago. Noone
discovered it until another maintainer published it, maybe a decade later.

------
RNCTX
Related posts are the real winners, this one was two down from the one linked:

[https://twitter.com/aionescu/status/1260466215299973121?s=20](https://twitter.com/aionescu/status/1260466215299973121?s=20)

------
1cvmask
Apple with it’s large war chest and claim of being security and privacy first
should prevent most of these bugs.

I don’t expect the same from Google’s Android as their business model is on
harvesting data and NOT selling you a secure and privacy-first device.

~~~
londons_explore
Google would still like their devices secure. Can't have someone else rooting
it and redirecting the sweet sweet data feed...

